# Aluminum Soffit Noise



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Press some backer rod in there to hold the soffit tight and reduce/eliminate the rattle... or some other similar long compressible material that is the right size to make a tighter fit.. 

easier and less of a mess than any kind of caulk..


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

ryansdiydad said:


> Press some backer rod in there to hold the soffit tight and reduce/eliminate the rattle... or some other similar long compressible material that is the right size to make a tighter fit..
> 
> easier and less of a mess than any kind of caulk..


Foam was one idea I had, but I think it'd be difficult to fit in the thin space left after soffit is installed. If placed before, it means the soffit needs cut shorter.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If it was put up tight it should not rattle.

I think that I would get a pin nailer, and try to pin it a little tighter to each end.

Speaking of noisy soffits, have you ever been around vinyl soffit that was a bit loose in the wind.

It SQUEAKS like a Duck that has been sat on. Or a Reed instrument when the player bites the reed.

ANNOYING INDEED!



ED


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> If it was put up tight it should not rattle.
> 
> I think that I would get a pin nailer, and try to pin it a little tighter to each end.
> 
> ...


Well, the parts I installed I nailed EVERY indent that touched my fascia. By design, the part that slides in the F-Channel doesn't fasten. According to manufactures this is required so the material can expand and contract without bowing or bending as it would if the material couldn't move in and out of the F channel freely. I understand that, but it leaves anywhere from 1/8 to maybe 3/8" gap where the soffit just rests in the F channel and can flop up or down in that channel.

Good to know about Vinyl! I thought it may have been a quieter alternative.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

That 1/8 to 3/8 gap is where you put the backer rod or other similar material that I mentioned above.. problem solved..


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

ryansdiydad said:


> That 1/8 to 3/8 gap is where you put the backer rod or other similar material that I mentioned above.. problem solved..


Yes, makes sense if I can get a thinner backer rod maybe online! I'll probably let this slide and if I get to build House 2.0 I will use it!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too have put up lots of Soffit.

There are a few (100 or so) around here with my handiwork on them.

I too have had rattle complaints, (WINDY WYOMING YOU KNOW) , What I have done was to get some of those divider strips for the old shower stall formica panels, they are usually 8 feet long and were used to join sheets of formica together to make "cheap" shower stalls.

Anyway get a matching color if possible, slip one side of the strip over the lip of the F channel, wide side up next to the soffit, and taking most if not all of the space that causes rattling out.

Place these strips around the perimeter of the house, with a drop of adhesive every 2 feet or so to hold them in place.

NO MORE RATTLE and get a good nights rest. 

ED


----------

